Ask HN: Why are there no unions for employees in your startup? - vinnyglennon
======
Cyberdog
I don't work at a startup currently, but I have in the past, so I'll answer it
as if that company hadn't failed and I still worked there:

Because nobody has taken it upon themselves to start one, I suppose.

